# Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm



## ulli1958m (11. September 2012)

Hallo, 

da ich mit Würmern noch nicht gefeedert habe würde ich gerne wissen, was ich beachten sollte. 

Zielfisch: Brassen und große Rotaugen 
Gewässer wäre ein See.....Tiefe 3 bis 10m .. 

Fragen von mir wären zum Beispiel: 
1. Wie soll ein ganzer Wurm aufgezogen werden? ........oder lieber ein paar Wurmstücke am Haken? 
2. Sieht der Biss mit Wurm gegenüber Maden an der Rutenspitze genauso aus? 
3. Muß ich beim Anschlag länger warten? 
4. Hakengröße? 
5. ..... usw. 

Sicherlich gibt es noch weitere Dinge die ich beachten sollte oder?? 


Gruss 
Ulli #h


----------



## siloaffe (11. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Sind die Fragen ernst gemeint?|bigeyes


----------



## GandRalf (11. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

@siloaffe

Ist_ deine _Frage ernst gemeint..?|rolleyes


----------



## GandRalf (11. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Moin Ulli,

8er Haken, Wurm 2-3Mal durchstechen, damit er noch beweglich ist.Warten? Mal so, mal so.
Ich hatte bei meinem Ansitz letzte Woche nur wenige Wurmbisse. Das waren dann aber größere Plötzen.

Alternativ würde ich mal einen Wurm  am Haar probieren. Es gibt da ein Video auf youtube.


----------



## ulli1958m (11. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

ja...die waren schon ernst gemeint...habe beim kollegen zugeschaut der erst mit maden/caster und dann umgestiegen ist auf wurm weil er nur kleine rotaugen gefangen hat ..12er haken..entfernung 50/60m...er konnte keinen biss verwerten...trotz verschiedener vorfachlängen ging jeder anschlag ins leere...
vielleicht waren es ja immer noch die kleinen rotaugen die dann mit den wurm gespielt haben #q



_nicht ernst gemeinte fragen werden von mir extra und besonders gekennzeichnet :m
_


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Ich hatte am Anfang auch immer Probleme mit der Bissverwertung, weil ich einfach einen Wurm auf den Madenhaken gezogen habe.
 Bei Würmern werden die Haken etwas größer gewählt als bei Maden und haben einen weiteren Bogen. Die Hakengröße richtet sich je nach zu erwarteter Fischgröße, woran man auch die Ködergröße ausrichtet.

Wurm ist nicht gleich Wurm und Wurmstückchen werden noch mal deutlich einfacher genommen als ganze Würmer. Daher lautet die erste Frage, welche Würmer in welcher Größe verwendet werden.


----------



## GandRalf (12. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Moin auch,

Hier der Link zum Video. Banded Worm

Wenn es etwas größer sein soll, wäre auch dies zu empfehlen.


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Hier der Link zum Video. Banded Worm


Oh ja, die Gummiringnummer.
Wollt ich auch schon lange mal ausprobieren. #6
Leider liest und sieht man so dermaßen viel tipps, dass man das alles gar nicht realisieren oder auch nur behalten kann.


----------



## patricka1982 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Also ich nehme zum Feedern immer en 6er-4er Wurmhaken...ziehe den wurm aufs Vorfach und hab eigentlich noch nie Probleme gehabt...theoretisch gibt es kein Unterschied in der Bisserkennung zumindest konnte ich bisher keinen feststellen und ich feedere fast ausschließlich auf sämtlich Fischarten...
Demletzt hab ich aber mal mit Maden auf Brasse gefeedert...in einem Feld von ca 3 m² Futterplatz mit Korb angelegt dann 10er Haken 8-12 Maden drauf und die Brassen haben nicht aufgehört zu beissen...Druchschnitt lag bei 1,5 Kg...ist nich viel aber zum Räuchern einmalig...

grüße


----------



## GandRalf (12. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Oh ja, die Gummiringnummer.
> Wollt ich auch schon lange mal ausprobieren. #6
> Leider liest und sieht man so dermaßen viel tipps, dass man das alles gar nicht realisieren oder auch nur behalten kann.



Ich glaube, wir müssen mal wieder einen gemeinsamen Termin finden...|kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Dein Sprössling hat sich aber zuerst angemeldet 

Sieht wirklich super aus die Gummiring-Montage. Immer wieder hat man das Problem mit dem Zeitpunkt des Anhiebs bei Würmern als Köder. 
Bei dieser Ködermontage + Feederspitze als Bissanzeige müsste jeder halbwegs gute Fisch bei deutlich sichtbaren Bissen eigentlich sitzen. Und die Zwerge räumen nicht so schnell den Köder vom Haken.


----------



## Dakarangus (12. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Fragen von mir wären zum Beispiel:
> 1. Wie soll ein ganzer Wurm aufgezogen werden? ........oder lieber ein paar Wurmstücke am Haken?
> 
> ich nehme wenn nur halbe würmer, wegen der auch bei mir leider eher hohen Fehlbissrate.
> ...




Insgesamt fische ich mit Maden lieber als mit Würmern, ich wollte damit auch selektiver auf größere Weißfische gehen das hat nicht so funktioniert. zumindest an meinem see.


----------



## Hümpfi (12. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Sers,
Das Feedern mit ürmern ist eig. total Easy wenn man ein paar Sachen beachtet.
Zu 1:
Ich mach meistens 4-5 Würmer und an der Hakenspitze eine Made als Stopper, jedoch spreche ich hier von kleinen Mistwürmern. Diese sind besser geeignet zum Feedern als große Tauwürmer das sie sich besser bewegen. Ich Steche die Würmer auch nur einmal in der Mitte durch damit sich schön Bewegen können. 

Zu 2:
Kommt ganz drauf an. Ich hatte schon Tage an dennen ich nur Zupfer auf Maden bekamm und sobald ein Wurm am Haken hing ging die Spitze in einem Zug rum. Ich habe im Allgemeinen jedoch die Erfahrung gemacht das die Fische doch recht aggressiv auf ein Wurmbündel reagieren.

Zu 3 und 4:
Meistens Entfällt der Anschlag da der Fisch sich selbst Hakt. Dazu ist es jedoch wichtig Haken zu verwenden die sehr Dünndrahtig und Nadelscharf sind (z.B. Hakenserie vom Zami von Owner). Wie schon geschrieben wurde fallen die Hakengrößen immer ein wenig anders aus. Ich Verwende größe 8 oder 10.

Im Allgemeinen wäre vil. noch zusagen das du mit Würmern nur Arbeitet solltest wenn du dir Sicher bist das ein Schwarm mit großen Brassen sich am Futterplatz eingefunden hat. Lieber etwas zu Vorsichtig vorgehen als gleich mit nem halben Kilo Würmern seinen kompletten Futterplatz zu Ruinieren. 

Zum Abschluss noch ein kleiner Tipp: Wenn du ein paar Brassen aus dem Schwarm rausgefangen hast und die Bisse Vorsichtiger werden, einfach mal das Komplette Wurmbündel in einen Dipp eintauchen und meistens gehts dann munter weiter.

mfg


----------



## sammy_84 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Wo bekommt man denn die Haken (Zami von Owner) her?


----------



## ulli1958m (13. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Erstmal vielen DANK für die hilfreichen antworten @all

das video von gandralf hatte ich auch schon gesehen...top-idee finde ich

habe aber noch eine weitere frage....
1. was würdet ihr für eine feedermontage im mittelmäßig fließenden fluss ( ca. 100gr korb ) wählen?......schlaufenmontage?
2. köder direkt auf den haken oder am haar?


----------



## Dakarangus (13. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*



sammy_84 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn die Haken (Zami von Owner) her?



Gerlinger soweit ich weiß.


----------



## patricka1982 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Also wir haben die Nidder (mäßig fließend) hinterm Haus wo ich wie gesagt nur auf große Raubfische nicht feedere und da nehme ich die Köder immer direkt auf den Haken und bei starker Strömung ein 60er oder 80g Korb und das langt in der Regel um den ein oder anderen Fisch (Karpfen, Döbel, Rotaugen) zum Landgang zu bewegen!


----------



## Surf (14. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Bei mir (Rhein) hat der Wechsel von Made auf ganze Würmer am Haken auch sehr gute Resultate gebracht. Gerade im Bezug auf dicke Rotaugen. Fange seit dem kaum noch Kleinzeug (abgehen von Grundeln natürlich |rolleyes)! Im Korb hab ich aber trotzdem nur Maden und Futter! Als Haken nehme ich schlanke kleine Wurmhaken z.t. auch Aalhaken!


----------



## ulli1958m (18. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Hallo@all

am letzten wochenende habe ich mit wurm als köder gefeedert ...zu erst den wurm 2-3 mal durchstochen auf einen 8er haken gezogen

problem: 
die kleinen fische ( vermutlich rotaugen ) haben mir den wurm in nicht mal 5 min von haken geholt #q

dann habe ich die wie im video beschriebe wurmmontage http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooxqv-xbr8Y getestet ... den wurm aufs haar/pelletgummiband gezogen....klappte übrigens prima #6

fazit:
habe zwar keine grossen brassen/rotaugen gefangen aber die kleinen fische benötigten viel viel länger (ca. 30min) bis sie mir den wurm vom haar geklaut haben 

werde diese technik bestimmt noch ein paar mal ausprobieren und hoffe dann auch auf grosse #a fische

wer von euch hat diese montage auch schon getestet/ausprobiert?

Gruss
Ulli :g


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> wer von euch hat diese montage auch schon getestet/ausprobiert?


Bisher noch nie, hatte es völlig vergessen.
Aber sobald du dich auf _meiner_ Stelle ausgetobt hast 
werd ich es dort auch anwenden.
Erhoffe mir bessere Bissverwertung als den bisherigen Murks.
#h


----------



## Hannoi1896 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Fragen zum Feedern mit Wurm*

Also ich hab es ausprobiert und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich es bevorzuge den Wurm direkt auf den Haken zu ziehen. Das hat einfach den Grund, dass die Fische bei uns oft sehr spitz beißen und man das einfach nicht erkennt, wenn der Wurm am Haar ist. 

Falls die Fische aber weniger vorsichtig beißen, funktioniert das Ganze echt gut. Ist aber wirklich ne kleine Sauerei und funktioniert nur mit Würmern die auch die entsprechende Größe haben. Tauwürmer sind zu groß.


----------

